# Need 1/8th acre garden disked



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

I have about 1/8th acre that I would like disked for a garden. The property is located in North Milton and is easily accessible. It should be a quick and easy job. If you are interested, please send me a PM with your prices and a quick overview of your experience. I would like to have this done on 12/15 or 12/16 if possible.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

With only 1/8 acre I think you could rent a good tiller and do it a lot cheaper than having someone haul a tractor to you and do the work.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> With only 1/8 acre I think you could rent a good tiller and do it a lot cheaper than having someone haul a tractor to you and do the work.


I agree, but I would like to stay away from tilling if possible for this plot will possibly be used long-term and I want to avoid the shock of tilling.


----------

